# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Source for steel

## Gary B

Good morning all,

It sems unlikely that anyone involved in this thread doesn't also read the Bladesmith Cafe, but just in case...

If you have a need for 1050 to 1070 mono steel check my post in Bladesmith Cafe under 1050 source.  Pacific Machine and Tool Steel in Oregon is great.  Unless Admiral steel has found a new supplier, 1084 is still a problem.

Take care,

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Gary B_ 
> *Good morning all,
> 
> It sems unlikely that anyone involved in this thread doesn't also read the Bladesmith Cafe, but just in case...
> 
> If you have a need for 1050 to 1070 mono steel check my post in Bladesmith Cafe under 1050 source.  Pacific Machine and Tool Steel in Oregon is great.  Unless Admiral steel has found a new supplier, 1084 is still a problem.
> 
> Take care,*


What is the problem with 1084?

----------


## Gary B

> _Originally posted by Patrick Hastings_ 
> *
> 
> What is the problem with 1084?*


Hi Patrick,

I tried to order some 1084 HR a couple weeks ago from Admireal and was informed that their supplier for 1084 had gone out of business.  They said that they  were looking for a new source but that for now when their existing inventory was gone that was it.

Pacific said about the same thing. Their supplier had gone out of business.  We chatted awhile and it seems there are a lot of old steel mills going out of business and/or cutting back on the selection of steels they make.

I still have about 12 feet of 1084 left and will be wanting more. I hope someone finds a supplier soon.

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Gary B_ 
> *
> 
> Hi Patrick,
> 
> I tried to order some 1084 HR a couple weeks ago from Admireal and was informed that their supplier for 1084 had gone out of business.  They said that they  were looking for a new source but that for now when their existing inventory was gone that was it.
> 
> Pacific said about the same thing. Their supplier had gone out of business.  We chatted awhile and it seems there are a lot of old steel mills going out of business and/or cutting back on the selection of steels they make.
> 
> I still have about 12 feet of 1084 left and will be wanting more. I hope someone finds a supplier soon.*


ACk!!Gag!! Convulses on floor from potential withdrawl of 1084 :EEK!: 

thats my Fav steel at the Moment.

----------

